# Muda Piranha



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

So I have the opportunity to purchase a muda piranha. I was wondering what people thought of these guys... I know they are on the slower/smaller size for piranha growth. Does anyone on here have one? Pictures? and age of fish? 
Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Muda is a name used for several different species. It would be best if you posted a clear side picture of this fish in the Piranha Species ID section.


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

I sent a message to the seller and hope to receive a picture of the fish. My best guess is that it is Serrasalmus Serrulatus, similar to the ones AEaquatics sell.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Muda is the common name for S.serrulatus. Getting more available in the hobby and certainly a very nice species !


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you know of anyone that has a larger one, pictures possibly. Would like to see what the end result of years of care will lead to.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

this is my muda, hes about five inches, they dont get very big, takes them a little while to come out there shell, but alot of piranha are like that, ive had him for about to years, he its shrinp, talapia, pellets, once in a while a feeder, if you want a p that doesnt get very big, then its a good choice,


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome man thanks for the picture, a unique looking P for sure. Looks like I found my office desktop fish, hopefully I can still get some work done.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jimmywhispers said:


> Awesome man thanks for the picture, a unique looking P for sure. Looks like I found my office desktop fish, hopefully I can still get some work done.


lol, goodluck with your choice


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

here are some pics of mine but i sold it due to tank space...I should have setup another small tank in a different room as they do grow slow as I heard kinda of regret it....hope this helps you


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

Sweet looking fish man, thanks. I actually decided to transfer my sanchezi to the office. As you can tell by the time of this post...work isn't happening lol


----------

